# Hi from South West UK



## Jaybee (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello all, I've been reading this great board for a few months and getting so much out of it so I thought I had better dip my toe in... 

Primary instrument is guitar. Increasingly getting to grips with the worlds of orchestral and hybrid and hope to eventually get some library placements. Professionally I work in the stock image licencing sector so I see many parallels with the idea of licencing music. 

Still coming to grips with the VI terminology, and Reaper scripting....


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi - I don't normally do welcomes but what county in the SW are you from? Yes I do stock images too and there are certain parallels you could draw with that and music libraries such as license types such as RFand RM for example.

Well I would be fascinated to hear about your cameras and lenses and also your guitar. I have a guitar and find it a great release when practicing.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Baron, 

I'm in Somerset. Re the stock worlds colliding, I'm also thinking of the need to be flexible and write (or shoot) for the intended market. 

I'd rather stick to musical discussion here. I've been a pro photographer for many years and it's very much the 'day job' to me (hence I like to leave it behind as much as possible!). Cameras & lenses are merely tools for different jobs like keyboards and sample libraries  As for guitars, where to start.... my fave is a Suhr & I use a Kemper Profiler which is a wonderful machine.


----------



## Killiard (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Jaybee and welcome. 
I escaped London and moved down to sunny Devon earlier this year, so not too far away from you probably. 

Jordan


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jaybee said:


> my fave is a Suhr & I use a Kemper Profiler which is a wonderful machine.


+1 on the Suhr! Wonderful guitars.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Jordan, 

Yes, you're next door  I'm originally from Surrey but I've lived all over the place. Have to say I like the climate and air down here far better than London!


----------



## Chris D (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Just joined and I'm in Cornwall! Nice to see there are people nearby.

Primary instrument is piano. Love film composing and trying to start writing for trailers now. 

Great to be a part of this community!

Cheers


----------



## Killiard (Dec 7, 2015)

Jaybee said:


> Hi Jordan,
> 
> Yes, you're next door  I'm originally from Surrey but I've lived all over the place. Have to say I like the climate and air down here far better than London!



It's going to sleep without the constant sound of planes going overhead that I like 

Welcome Chris. If anyone's ever passing through Exeter give me a shout!

Jordan


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah I was in Exeter on Friday. Had to buy a TU-3 Boss guitar tuner (the ears aren't what they once were) and say Happy Xmas to Hugh Manson but he wasn't there.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Dec 7, 2015)

Well I'm in Wiltshire so it's good to see a few of you on here


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 7, 2015)

Wiltshire? That's thousands of miles away. What? That's 5 counties up the road.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Dec 8, 2015)

Still South West


----------

